# Shipping a snowboard. Who to use and how much $?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

thinking USPS or UPS. no idea. 

how much does it cost? $30 or so?

board only.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

From where to where?


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Greyhound.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Opunui said:


> From where to where?


NJ --> Boston area


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

USPS Priority 3 days maybe 40 bucks.I live on an Island and my latest one cost less then 60 bucks to send from Canada.

Take it down there and let them price it out for you.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Opunui said:


> USPS Priority 3 days maybe 40 bucks.I live on an Island and my latest one cost less then 60 bucks to send from Canada.
> 
> Take it down there and let them price it out for you.


thanks. and thoughts about a box? doubt USPS would have them that large.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Ask your local board shop if they have any spare boxes in the back -- they usually have some laying around. Otherwise, take two larger boxes and fold them to fit the size. You fold it around the bottom half of the board and seal the end. Adding some extra cardboard around the bottom portion for extra protection. Then around the top part (overlapping the bottom portion some). Tape the top end close and add some extra cardboard to the top for protection and then seal around the middle section where the overlap is.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^^^
I agree this is the way. encapsulate the board with cardboard and be on your merry way.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I just got a board from whiskey/backcountry and was surprised to see that they took a box that is typically probably 1.5" in height, forced it down flat and taped the heck out of it so that it was basically the shape of a snowboard. In fact when I got home I kind of freaked out because I knew it was delivered but didn't see it on my front step. Turns out it was flat enough to fit between the screen and front door. I had selected the super cheapo 2 week shipping option so maybe thats why. Even though I got it in 2 business days 

Naturally when I saw what they had done I was worried of damage but it was just fine.

I've gotten them from other places where they just ship the same size box totally intact.

I'm wondering if there is a cost savings based on how it's packaged.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Opunui said:


> USPS Priority 3 days maybe 40 bucks.I live on an Island and my latest one cost less then 60 bucks to send from Canada.
> 
> Take it down there and let them price it out for you.


Sorry for going off topic, but I had no idea Hawaii had snow. I thought it was warm sunshine all year long.

My sheltered life :facepalm1:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if there is a cost savings based on how it's packaged


I have a collection of boards and they all came in generally the same configuration and packaging. No additional cost in shipping though.

I usually have it shipped 3 day USPS Priority and that is the cheapest and fastest.


----------

